# Raw Diet/ Ear Crop/ Balls =D



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello, I haven't been on this forum for quite some time and I have recently got request to post Balls ear crop pictures so people can see whether they did a good in Tijuana,Mexico or not. I am proud to say that the vet I took him with which has a lot of experience, has done a terrific job at cropping Balls ears, for those people that were talking non sense about not taking Balls to Mexico, they were right on some parts, like on the parts that some people aren't professionally trained to crop ears, that is true, but the fact is that the vet I took him to is very experienced, here are some pictures of his ears, and also wanted to say that the best thing to feed your pup is a raw diet, he has been on a raw diet for about 5 months and is consisting of chicken leg quarters, organs such as liver, heart, kidneys, brains, anything that I can get my hands on, and also raw meaty bones, like beef bones, goat, etc. He has also gained a huge amount of muscle mass, and his coat is really shiny, although it doesnt look like it much because I haven't bathed him in a while due to it being winter. Well, here are some pictures... Enjoy!!! HE IS 8 MONTHS NOW 
P.S. got the ear crop for 130$ with after care


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks good .I love when the ears are cropped but I rescued my dog at about 2 and now she is 5 .I would of had it done if I had her when she was a puppy.some people really frown on ear cropping .my dog did a photo shoot with my girlfriend for pin UPS and pitbulls and they won't put your dog in the calendar if its ears are cropped.but I like it and ball looks awesome.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

lol thanks, so is yours, and yeah balls is the last dog i crop, im thinking of breeding him later on, and will keep one of his son or daughters, but will not be cropping theyre ears, I will also make appointments to go to the customers houses to make sure they will keep them healthy and safe, I don't want any of his sons or daughters to end up in a shelter, i hate it when people just breed them to make money, I am breeding him to keep his generation going and always have a dog that has his blood i love him to death!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

His ears look good. I perfer uncropped ears but I do like looking at a good crop.

What veggies are you feeding with this raw det? He looks good but all you mentioned was meat.

What bloodline is Balls from? Are you planning on showing or working him so he has titles before you breed him? Also are you planning on have all the health tests done?


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

veggies? lol....u gotta feed? i thought veggies were optional, cuz what i heard was that dogs dont need veggies because they are decendants of wolves n only need wat the prey has which are organs..meat n bone ... and just breed.. although i do want 2 weight pull n stuff 4 fun, but i plan 2 only breed him once, edit: also breeder told me he was juan gotti with high caliber bully blood or something like that i forgot what the parents papers said as he did not register him


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dogs are carnivores and do not NEED vegetables as they really have no nutritional value. Dogs have no nutritional requirement for carbohydrates. Consequently feeding veggies and fruit is optional. It's also a lot of work. Raw veggies and fruits need to be completely crushed in a food processor or juicer in order for your dog to be able to access their nutrients. If you want to feed veggies, make enough for several weeks and freeze in serving-sized containers. Then thaw as needed. They don't need fruits and veggies but the vitamins and minerals in them is beneficial.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

really? thx 4 the info... there are some websites that recommend it, and also found that green tripe has the same effect is that true? also it said that one packet of LYPO-SHPERIC VITAMIN C is like a full serving of veggies 2


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't feed vegetables but I do feed green tripe. Make sure its green and not the bleached stuff from the grocery store.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

how can i tell? i go to Northgate Market.. i wonder if they sell sum there and also.. where can i get it 4rm? Albertsons? Vons?....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG he is huge!! he has turned into a handsome guy, keep up the good work


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MMZero2009 said:


> how can i tell? i go to Northgate Market.. i wonder if they sell sum there and also.. where can i get it 4rm? Albertsons? Vons?....


I live in Atlanta so I have no idea what those places are but the stuff you find in grocery stores is the white stuff. This *site* has green tripe and will ship to your house.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

i know lisa hes gotten big he is 8 months i think that is how he is gonna stay though because i heard between 7-9 months that is theyre ideal weight n height and pitbull mama thx 4 the info i will go grocery shopping and ask them thx a bunch =D


----------

